# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Steroids and Surfing

## adamjames

Ive been out of the water for about a year now but not long ago i was in the water pretty much 4 days a week for atleast 2 hours a day, i plan on getting back involved in surfing once ive made enough money to move back to the seaside, and offcourse i will be sticking to my much loved bodybuilding aswell, starting a course next month and will be cycling on and off for the forseeable future using the blast and cruise methods explained by rowland, are there any surfers on here?? Im certain the steroids will help with lung function and stamina but not sure about the adrenalin and panic that can ensue with the fluctuating hormones, rule 1 for any surfer who surfs good sized conditions is learn not to panic when you fall of and are held under, sometimes a 10 second hold down can feel like an eternity, especially if you have a leash wrapped around your neck, also fitting into my wetsuit could be a problem next year, any surfers on the board that take steroids?

----------


## gixxerboy1

i would imagine your shoulders would get pumped as hell and make it hard to paddle after a while.

Move someplace warm so you dont need a wetsuit.  :Smilie:

----------


## t-gunz

yeah i surf mate. 

makes no difference. unless if on tren i gas out trying to paddle out the back lol 


the panic of getting under a wave for x amount of time is all in ur head. just let it throw u around then u can swim to the top. fighting the force will do **** all.

i think u just need to go out there and practise and have fun. **** thinking about steroids doing anything to help with surfing.

only think it will do is if u take orals or u prone to getting painful pumps u will get that and will hurt like **** the pump out there

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I'm not a "surfer" but I do like to surf. Riding waves and falling and staying under isn't an issue on cycle. What does suck though is paddling out in rough surf and having your neck, traps, and lats cramp up. Something about laying on your belly and keeping your head upright plays hell on traps while on cycle, especially when you're paddling like hell and your lats and upper back are cramping too. Better off just going on the days it's easy to get out lol. 

I agree with gix on the wetsuit - if I can't go in my board shorts and no shirt then I'm not going.

----------


## Far from massive

You guys hating on wet suits are going to miss a lot of big wave action. I wish I were younger I would love to do some tow in at west coast spots like Cortes, Carmel Canyon (Ghost Trees) and last but not least Mavericks.

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

^^Haha. This is true. But like i said, I'm not a "surfer", I just enjoy surfing, and I don't enjoy freezing my ass off in cold water. If I want the big wave action maybe I should just move to Hawaii??

----------


## Honkey_Kong

I used to go to either Silverstrand or Leo Carillo like 4 days a week (I used to live midway between the two beaches). Gear doesn't make a difference when surfing. You just might need to buy a larger wetsuit. 

What kind of board do you have? Long? Short?

----------


## EgsCof

only thing i noticed while surfing and cycling was a massive increase in paddle power and energy, my love for the waves has only increased. I also surf silverstrand and all of ventura county area consistenly.

----------


## number twelve

back pumps are an issue. and also i grew out of my brand new wetsuit after using it only once : (

also the dilemma of wanting to hit the gym before going surfing. im too spent to lift after a full morning of surfing, yet dont want to miss weight training

----------


## adamjames

> You guys hating on wet suits are going to miss a lot of big wave action. I wish I were younger I would love to do some tow in at west coast spots like Cortes, Carmel Canyon (Ghost Trees) and last but not least Mavericks.


lol you wish you were younger? you mean you wish you had the balls! no way would i go anywhere near mavs or ghost trees!! takes a special person to do that crazy shit, and cortez is for aliens, isent it an island that didnt fully rise? crazy spot, its in the middle of the ocean aswell thers no land for miles around that place god knows how they found it, anyway my lungs couldnt take the hold downs , biggest ive surfed is probarbly 10 foot and that was scary enough especially coming form england lol its not in my genes to surf big waves

----------


## adamjames

> I used to go to either Silverstrand or Leo Carillo like 4 days a week (I used to live midway between the two beaches). Gear doesn't make a difference when surfing. You just might need to buy a larger wetsuit. 
> 
> What kind of board do you have? Long? Short?


Im 6 ft tall but i ride very short boards despite my height, mainly 6.0s, did love my spider 6.2 but snapped it in cornwall uk, biggest ive got is a resin 8 pin tail thats a 6.8 only time i used it was in indonesia when it was double overhead

----------


## adamjames

I remember some guy who tested positive on the ASP world tour for steroids lol neco padaratz his name was i think, he was surfing a heat in hawaii and dropped in on sunny garcia then went into a rage on the beach, sunny chased him up the beach and beat the crap out of him with his hawaiin heavies lol it must have been a bout of roid rage from neco or something to take on sunny at his home break ha

----------


## Sgt. Hartman

I'll leave the 90 footers for you guys and Garrett McNamara. You've probably all already seen this but here it is again.

----------


## adamjames

> yeah i surf mate. 
> 
> makes no difference. unless if on tren i gas out trying to paddle out the back lol 
> 
> 
> the panic of getting under a wave for x amount of time is all in ur head. just let it throw u around then u can swim to the top. fighting the force will do **** all.
> 
> i think u just need to go out there and practise and have fun. **** thinking about steroids doing anything to help with surfing.
> 
> only think it will do is if u take orals or u prone to getting painful pumps u will get that and will hurt like **** the pump out there


Dude theres no way ill ever take tren lol i have mild asthma aswell so thats a double no

not panicking on a big hold down is easier said than done!

----------


## adamjames

...........

----------

